

How could code review discourage code disclosure? - mngu2382
http://simplystatistics.org/2013/09/26/how-could-code-review-discourage-code-disclosure-reviewers-with-motivation/

======
taproot
A lot to read but quite a good discussion and a lot of good points raised.
Before reading I thought here we go some stupid bashing on the review process.
But its not that at all there seems to be a definite issue with the review
process when the reviewer has bias. Which I guess is pretty obvious but it
does give a lot of insight into some of the reviews I've both given and
received.

